

Ask HN: How many hours do you work per week? - fezzl

I have always been very curious about how many hours typical startup founders work in a week, as well as what constitutes "work".<p>I'm a sophomore in college bootstrapping my startup with a co-founder, and it's now summer vacation, so I work 12 hours a day, 6 days a week -- with 1 day off in which I don't do anything startup-related.<p>"Work" for me includes planning stuff, coding, email, investigating startups, reading "how to" articles on blogs, viewing slideshows on my industry, even reading TechCrunch and listening to interviews on Mixergy (I try to minimize those, but I treat them as part of the necessary learning process in building a startup).<p>What about you? How many hours do you spend every week building your startup, what do you do (provide a breakdown if possible)?
======
ichverstehe
4 hours a day, 4 days a week. Then I get drunk. 8 hours a day, 3 days a week.

